# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  ☆☆help for kids☆☆

## the grudge

☆☆plz delete if not allowed☆☆

Hello with  permission of school am going be doing funraseing for Mount Pleasant Enhanced Provision Special Needs Unit in thurso....many people in caithness do not no this unit with in school is there for kids with diffrent needs like Autisum & Asperger's many more kids with physcical learning disbilities  they are not big group with only small number kids diffrent ages....the unit is class room with sencery room that is lacking depth of resources avabilable..... i am equiring weather you be intresteing helping or i will be holding raffle an any thing that donated  towwards the proceedings raffle will go towards unit...if any one wishe's get in contact an pm i will help more contact info many thanks...😊

They are only unit in thurso for kids have no place in main class rooms that will be in the same unit many years come....if you think you can help plz get in contact or look out for are posters witch will be around local shops in main yown off thurso.

----------


## sheilapl

Hello Grudge 

I sent you a p/m regarding your fundraising idea

----------

